# Lasted Longer Than I Thought.....



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are amazing Mary! Those lucky fosters who get you!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

That's awesome Mary! Don't worry Cooper is still a young en' and he's probably just really nervous right now. He will be lovin your crew in no time. We need pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

Copper is one lucky baby!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No pictures?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, your halo is showing!! Why would a family give up a 3 month old? Copper will soon learn about Maggie. When and if it every gets warmer, we'll have to get "all" st louis goldens together at our house. Would love to see Maggie and Miss Happy together.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

They gave Copper up because the husband is leaving for Iraq and they just had a baby and it was to much for the wife to handle. Cooper might be going to another foster home with only 1 dog. We had a trainer out and Copper is acting out in fear and my house isnt the calmest place to be at.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

keep us posted on the little guy Copper!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> They gave Copper up because the husband is leaving for Iraq and they just had a baby and it was to much for the wife to handle. Cooper might be going to another foster home with only 1 dog. We had a trainer out and Copper is acting out in fear and *my house isnt the calmest place to be at.*


Noooooooooooooooooo....really???  Well, good luck with Maui!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Rusty went home today. He is now living in Chicago


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

You mean he RAN to Chicago??? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> You mean he RAN to Chicago??? LOL


Nope..he found a gf named Rosie and was right by her side


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok, who is Rosie? I'm lost...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ok, who is Rosie? I'm lost...


The people from Chicago have a dog named Rosie(mix breed) and her and Rusty were side by side... Where she was Rusty was


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm suddenly confused...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> I'm suddenly confused...


Kim..Rusty is a dog who we have had over a year , he has issues and a couple from Chicago came today with there dog and took him home.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm glad for Rusty  He deserves a great home and a girlfriend.

Mary- I think its funny that we talk through GRF when I could easily pick up the phone...it is a local call! Oh well. It's nice to share happy endings with these folks here!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> I'm glad for Rusty  He deserves a great home and a girlfriend.
> 
> Mary- I think its funny that we talk through GRF when I could easily pick up the phone...it is a local call! Oh well. It's nice to share happy endings with these folks here!


We could have picked up the phone..but I knew you were on here so figured you would read it...'lol


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I love to hear "all" so keep posting here. Good for Rusty - Dirk's Fund and volunteers did it again!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, it doesn't show you are on GRF?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Miss Happy said:


> Mary, it doesn't show you are on GRF?


What do you mean Phyllis?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Under "Currently Active Members" it shows me, you, but not Maggies Mom. I thought that list was all members who were reading, posting, etc. ???


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh I see. Not sure how that menu gets populated but you can go to Forum/Who's Online to see who is currently logged on or not.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I learn something every day - thanks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, the old "invisible" trick. I sign on as "invisible"! LOL

Can you see me, now?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Ah, the old "invisible" trick. I sign on as "invisible"! LOL
> 
> Can you see me, now?


Yeah we KNOW  LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Ah, the old "invisible" trick. I sign on as "invisible"! LOL
> 
> Can you see me, now?



I cant go invisible, not a gold members


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I cant go invisible, not a gold members


Really? I had no clue you had to be a certain level to be invisible.  That stinks.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh TRUST me...if I could go invisible I would LOL well, I guess I can once I pay for the gold membership...


----------

